# Honda EB2200X



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello,
I came into a Honda EB2200X generator. It runs and idles just fine but will not kick into high idle when a load is applied. Anyone have any ideas as what can be the problem? I see there’s a regulator in the control box, does that have anything to do with the high idle? Or does this all point towards the governor? All of the governor parts are there and in place, do they ware out?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so if you turn off the eco does it run at rated speed?
and is the throttle free?


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so if you turn off the eco does it run at rated speed?
> and is the throttle free?


It must be one of the oldest models, it does not have an eco switch. 
carb is free and clean. I’m considering putting a new carb on it but don’t want to just start throwing parts at it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what all test gear do you have?

you need :
a tach for small engines.
basic small engine hand tools.
a volt ohm meter with hz and fluke is the best.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Everything there but a tach.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i sent a link over to you on the test tools pages.
an ok small engine tach is about 13.00 and you need it to set the gov


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

It doesn’t look like it’s an inverter generator, so you should be able to check and set engine speed using your dmm set to measure frequency. 1Hz = 60 rpm (60Hz = 3600 rpm). A tach really isn’t needed if you have a multimeter that can measure frequency.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

It gets better. As I said, I had it running and idling and today that stopped. Wouldn’t start back up. Turns out one of the rocker arms came off the push rod and valve stem. Put that back together and adjusted. In the meantime while I was looking around I found that whoever worked on it last routed the spark plug wire the wrong way and that was jammed against the throttle linkage keeping it low. Put her all back together and it now runs wide open. I adjusted the governor and it still runs wide open. So my questions now change. The videos I found say to hold the governor arm so the carb is wide open, turn the rod to the governor clockwise and tighten bolt. After I do that the carburetor is still sitting in three wide open position. Is that right? Should the governor pull the linkage back to low idle when started? I’m wondering now if there is a governor issue that I can’t see. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Also, when it runs up to high idle if I push the governor arm back it will lower the idle. But will not stay.


----------



## WandaRobertson (Aug 8, 2021)

I also have Honda. I'm satisfied.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if you are setting things up right.......
you are looking at a tear down...
check out the gov.
it may have bad parts internal on the gov assy.

do you have a good small engine tach?
you need one.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Kind of figured that l’m going to tear it down and have a look. It’s a good looking little machine, I figure it’s worth some time. I’m going to try to find a shop manual for it so I can make sure everything is where it should be. 
I’m going to pick up a tach as well I can use to adjust my saws too. I cut a lot of wood so it won’t be wasted. Thanks again for you input, I’ll keep you guys posted. 
Btw, do you know anywhere I can find reasonably priced shop manuals? Found one on eBay for $55.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here for the honda support page*
*owners manuals are free*
and the service manuals are mostly $45.00 each.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Great! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ordered the manual from Honda. Better price than eBay. Probably be a few days before you hear from me. I’ll wait for the manual until I pull it apart so I can make sure it was put together correct. Thanks again.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and you get the latest manuals direct from honda service.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ok so I got her opened up. Only thing I saw missing on breakdown was a washer on top of the governor arm on the outside of the case. Everything inside looks ok. Maybe governor is worn out? Seems to spin and slide just fine. Do you know if the sliders ware out? I’ll try to add some pics shortly.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

replace the gov


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

I ordered one today. Can you see anything obvious with it?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The governor looks ok to me. Your generator is a fixed 3600rpm unit. Did you measure actual RPMs before tearing down the engine? Did you try reducing tension on the governor spring to see if RPMS dropped.

Operationally the spring wants to keep the throttle blade open, while the governor wants to close it. The rotation of the governor uses centrifugal force to separate the two metal Halves. The pair of levers attached the the base of the halves then push the plastic dowel out and applies pressure to the steel rod forcing the throttle closed. The spring and governor find equilibrium and the engine maintains a steady rpm.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

When I ran it before I tore it down the throttle sat at wide open. Governor would not move at all unless I grabbed it and pulled it to lower the rpm’s. I did not mess with any springs.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Ms191 said:


> When I ran it before I tore it down the throttle sat at wide open. Governor would not move at all unless I grabbed it and pulled it to lower the rpm’s. I did not mess with any springs.


you have a tach now right?
or use the vom and set it to 60hz


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes I have a tach now. Waiting for the new governor so I can put things back together. I’m still baffled by the possibility of a missing spring.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If the engine failed to rev beyond idle someone might have adjusted the governor spring during their troubleshooting and left it with way too much tension. You resolved a routing problem that impeded the throttle… but did not check for spring tension. This could be the reason why it revved to the sky. Just a thought.


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

Both springs look to be in original shape. There’s a possibility of a small bend in the governor rod that goes to the carb. If I recall correctly when the motor is off the throttle plate sits at WOT. At this point both springs are showing no tension. On the governor arm there are two holes for the spring. I was not seeing any movement from the governor arm upon start up. I have a new governor on the way.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

Although I can’t be 100% certain without having the actual parts in hand, visually your internal governor assembly looks fine. I highly doubt replacing them will resolve your issue. I’m with drmerdp, thinking that your issue is a spring and/or linkage assembly issue. I would have spent the money on a service manual rather than the governor parts you ordered……..😜.

Do you have pics of the carb/governor linkage and springs before you tore it apart?


----------



## Ms191 (Aug 8, 2021)

I have the service manual as well. 
no pics of the governor arm or springs.
The governor arm and springs look to be a pretty straight forward layout. 
the pics in the service manual don’t help much with governor arm or spring layout. Any idea where I can get a pic that shows the layout for them?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

look at the parts blow up at honda parts


----------

